# Cadaval weather



## Muts8979 (May 20, 2018)

Hi, I'm new to this forum.

I'm moving to Portugal next month to stay with friends for up to a year on the Algarve while I find a place to live permanently. I think the Algarve may be too expensive so have been searching wider afield. The area around Cadaval near Lisbon seems far more reasonable but when I look at the annual weather maps the days of sun and rain look bad compared to the UK.
Is it just that region as I thought central Portugal would be much better or am I missing something.

Love to hear from anybody who lives in that region.
Cheers Martin


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello Martin, Prices of things in the supermarkets are the same in both places.  Plenty of people in both places live on the minimum salary (€650 euro a month). There is accommodation at all rates in both places so it has to depend on your personal expectations and your work needs. 

Not sure where you are getting your weather info but you should check out a few more resources. Algarve and Lisbon temperatures are much the same and although the past few months have had high rainfall on balance it's a lot less than the UK.


----------

